# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Spiga vs Il Netunno

## Karen

I promised Andynap that we would go to both restaurants during our brief trip last week.  We have been fans of Il Netunno and its owner for years, but had heard wonderful things about both places.  Both meals were very good and they each had different things going for them.  The service at Spiga was amazing and the food was very good and prepared differently than at I N.  I had a delicious mahi and he had shrimp and scallops with a risotto.  He claimed that his was ok but liked the risotto much better at L' Astrolabe and at L' Isola.  We both love looking at the water at Il Netunno and had an excellent porcini mushroom penne pasta and he had spaghetti with meat sauce and sausage.  Loved the food, but the service was a bit off.  

Although both are Italian restaurants, they are so very different.  We enjoyed both experiences and would return to each one.  

We both really like L' Astroblabe which is the restaurant at Esmeralda and have never had a bad experience there.  It's always where we go for our first meal.

----------


## andynap

Thanks. When we first started going to SXM Il Nettuno was the Italian place in Grand Case to go to. When Marios opened in Sandy Ground that was the place to go. Spiga opened and I found it to be a little more upscale and different. All are good,.
Other than for lunch we have never eaten at any of the resorts on Orient.

----------


## phil62

Anyone remember Don Camilo in Marigot? Also a good place for more family style Italian.

Phil

----------


## andynap

I do remember it- on the 2nd floor on the Marina??

----------


## Eve

The restaurants at Orient Village are all excellent.  Discovered them in May while staying at Alamanda.  No need to risk life and limb going to Grand Case anymore.

----------


## rock13

How is it risking life and limb going to Grand Case?

----------


## Eve

There was a time several years ago that car jackings were common along the road from Grand Case and Orient.  Especially at the turn in to CO.  All is fine now, I'm sure.

----------

